# MPI-Protokoll



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Hat hier jemand Informationen über das MPI-Protokoll??
Würde mir gern nen eigenen Treiber für Vusial-Basic bzw. Visual-C schreiben.
Bin also für alle Informationen dankbar.

Bis dann


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht wirst Du bei Zottel fündig:

http://visual.sourceforge.net

Sonst gibt es einige Anbieter, die das MPI-Protokoll 
als DLL oder auch den Quellcode verkaufen. Das kostet 
aber ordentlich Geld, da eine Menge Arbeit investiert wurde.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ronnie,


> Hat hier jemand Informationen über das MPI-Protokoll


Das glaube ich nicht, die Infos dazu sind nicht public.


> Würde mir gern nen eigenen Treiber für Vusial-Basic bzw. Visual-C schreiben.


Viel  Erfolg, vielleicht möglich in C++, aber nicht in Wusselisch Basic.


> oder auch den Quellcode verkaufen


Herr Bäuerle, haben Sie da einen Link oder weitere Infos dazu ???


> vielleicht wirst Du bei Zottel fündig:
> 
> http://visual.sourceforge.net


Naja, ist aber halt alles Linux xxx.rar.gz, also viel Spass beim Entpacken in Windoof ! 
Aber warum Treiber für das das MPI-Protokoll gleich neu erfinden,
die gibt es halt fertig zu kaufen und das ist immer noch billiger als das Rad neu zu erfinden. Irgendwo muss ich mir überlegen, wieviel mich eine Stunde meiner Arbeitszeit kostet und ich muss die Rechnung machen :
Entwicklungskosten geschätzt : 100h x (z.B.) 55,-€ = 5.500,- €
Den fertigen Treiber irgendwo inclusive Produkthaftung einzukaufen wird aber nur ca. ~500,-€ kosten, also was soll das ???
Aber vielleicht hast Du andere Gründe oder Motivation, das Du das selber durchziehen willst, also lass Dich von meinem Beitrag hier nicht von Deinem Vorhaben abhalten.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
der Gast im vorigen Beitrag war ich, bin mal wieder beim Verfassen des Beitrags rausgekickt worden, ist halt ein altes Leiden hier im Forum. :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (2 Oktober 2004)

Na ja,

[url]http://visual.sourceforge.net
[/url]
ist ein komplettes Paket zur Prozessvisualisierung, Prozeßdatenerfassung und Bedienen Und Beobachte, insbesondere über Web-Seiten.

Es kann zwar mit S7 über MPI-Adapter sprechen, aber es wäre ziemlich übel, das aus dem Quellcode der Treiber "herauszupulen". Außerdem ist es ziemlich "out of date", weil ich seit einem Jahr immer Zeug habe, was 95% aber nicht 100% fertig ist...

Der zugrundeliegende Code ist in Form einer allgemeiner verwendbaren Bibliothek unter:
libnodave.sourceforge.net

erhältlich. Das ist auch mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand.



> > Hat hier jemand Informationen über das MPI-Protokoll
> 
> 
> Das glaube ich nicht, die Infos dazu sind nicht public.


Auch ich habe keine. 
1. MPI ist, was der Adapter mit der CPU spricht.
Was libnodave (und alle kommerziellen Lösungen, die ich kenne) kann, ist mit dem Adapter sprechen.


> > Würde mir gern nen eigenen Treiber für Vusial-Basic bzw. Visual-C schreiben.
> > [quote/]
> > Viel Erfolg, vielleicht möglich in C++, aber nicht in Wusselisch Basic.
> > [quote/]
> > ...


----------



## Question_mark (2 Oktober 2004)

*MPI Protokoll*

Hallo Zottel,


> daß sich ein Softwareanbieter was von Produkthaftung annimmt? MS? Siemens?


Na ja, bei Siemens kann ich wenigstens das Nuschelmonster an der Hotline quälen, bis eine Lösung da ist (Das geht auch zu 98%, nach meiner Erfahrung). Ansonsten gibt es ja auch andere Anbieter.
Bei M$ kann ich mir nur die Haare raufen und/oder nach Linux wechseln  
Gruss
Question_mark
PS. Bisher ist es beim Haare raufen geblieben.


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2004)

Das mit den 500 Euros für einen Treiber gilt aber höchstens für eine Runtime-Lizenz, oder ?  Ich hätte sonst gern mal einen Link   
Leider ist das mit Linux auch nicht alles einfacher und wird am laufenden Band verschimmbessert (siehe Notebooks, die mit dem neuesten Kernel gar nicht wollen (P35).   Selbst einen Treiber zu schreiben halte ich durchaus für sinnvoll, bei den Preisen, die man zu zahlen hat. Es kommt halt darauf an, wofür man den Treiber braucht.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ralle,

unter mhj.de gibt es einen Treiber für ca. 400 Euro als Mehrfachlizenz. Allerdings kann man da nur auf DBs zugreifen.
Der Treiber ohne Zugriffseinschränkung kostet ca. 900 Euro in der Mehrfachlizenz.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Oktober 2004)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> > oder auch den Quellcode verkaufen
> 
> 
> Herr Bäuerle, haben Sie da einen Link oder weitere Infos dazu ???



Klar habe ich hier auch einen Link, so einen ungeliebten 
Werbungslink von uns.

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm

Vom Quellcode steht da aber nichts konkretes, das dieser
nur auf Anfrage angeboten wird.

Die Quellcodelizenz MPI-Seriell kostet ab 4.500 €. 
'ab' deswegen, weil bei der Preisfindung berücksichtig 
wird, was der Lizenznehmer genau damit machen möchte.
Der Nutzungsumfang wir hier einzelvertraglich festgelegt.

Träger hat auch einen Quellcode im Angebot:
http://www.traeger.de/Traegerfiles/s7link.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Kurt (4 Oktober 2004)

Der Luca Gallina von www.runmode.com hat unter seinem 'useful stuff' ein Dokument zur Kommunikation seriell <-> mit MPI Adapter.

Wie weit diese Infos usefull sind kann ich nicht beurteilen - aber zottel kann.

Kurt


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2004)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, die Schnittstelle des Step7-Manager zum AG zu nutzen, welche Dll ist für die Kommunikation verantwortlich?
Z.Zt. nutze ich Prodave Mini, aber es muß doch auch direkt über die installierte Manager-Software gehen.


----------



## Question_mark (4 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,


> einen Link, so einen ungeliebten
> Werbungslink


macht nix, ich habe Sie ja persönlich angesprochen und gefragt !

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Kurt,


> Wie weit diese Infos usefull sind kann ich nicht beurteilen


Nur zwei Telegramme sind da beschrieben, bei Zottel gibt es mehr.
Luca Gallina verweist letztendlich auf der gleichen Webseite nach libnodave.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (4 Oktober 2004)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Luca Gallina von www.runmode.com hat unter seinem 'useful stuff' ein Dokument zur Kommunikation seriell <-> mit MPI Adapter.
> 
> Wie weit diese Infos usefull sind kann ich nicht beurteilen - aber zottel kann.
> 
> Kurt


Ich habe damit mal angefangen, als ich begann libnodave zu schreiben. 
Das Listing enthält eine Sendung des PG, die Empfangsquittung der SPS, die Antwort der SPS und die Quittung des PG für die Antwort.
Dieser Austausch kann erst stattfinden, nachdem der Adapter initialisiert und eine Verbindung zur CPU augebaut wurde.
Ferner müssen die vergebenen Verbindungsnummern (ich nenne das mal so) stimmen, (die 03 und die 14 in Zeile 9 und 10).
Weiterhin gibt es Felder, die im PDU-header und im MPI-"Umschlag" hochgezählt werden.
Diese haben im Beispiel natürlich willkürliche Inhalte.
Zuletzt sollte am Ende jeder Sendung eine Prüfsumme stehen (Folge: 10,03,Prüfsumme).


----------



## JesperMP (6 Oktober 2004)

Hallo 

Firma Rothenbacher hat einen preiswerten ActiveX Treiber für MPI.
http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/
60 Euro für eine einzelne Lizenz. 
300 EURO für eine Firmalizenz. 
Ich habe doch nicht diesen Treiber selbst ausprobiert. Es würde interessant sein, zu wissen, ob dieser Treiber in ordnung ist.

Grüss


----------



## rgeber (15 Dezember 2004)

hi,

hab da mal ne Frage an zottel bezüglich der libnodave. Auf der Projektpage steht eine rote, unübersehbare Warnung, dass libnodave durchaus gefährlich sein kann (von wegen schreiben, statt lesen oder sonst was). Ist das eine dieser "Es muss sein"-Warnungen oder ist die Lib wirklich so instabil?



> c) Ich kein großes Interesse habe, Windows zu fördern.



Jupp, schon schlimm genug, dass es kaum SPS-Compiler auf plattformunabhängiger Basis gibt, und man somit als SPS-Programmierer weitestgehend auf dieses komische Gebilde von Möchtegernbetriebssystem angeweisen ist. (Um hier keine große Diskussion loszutreten: Nur meine Meinung als Unix-Freak. Windows hat schon seine Existenzberechtigung, aber ich hasse es eben wenn ich darauf angeweisen bin)

cu
rg


----------



## Zottel (16 Dezember 2004)

rgeber schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage an zottel bezüglich der libnodave. Auf der Projektpage steht eine rote, unübersehbare Warnung, dass libnodave durchaus gefährlich sein kann (von wegen schreiben, statt lesen oder sonst was). Ist das eine dieser "Es muss sein"-Warnungen oder ist die Lib wirklich so instabil?


Es ist absolut eine "Es muss sein"-Warnung. 
1. Kann ich nicht das Risiko auf mich nehmen, daß jemand mit dem Argument, ich hätte Funktionssicherheit versprochen, mit Schadenersatzforderungen ankäme. 
2.Von wegen "wegen schreiben, statt lesen oder sonstwas":
Man weiß nie, was die Leute damit tun. Wenn jemand die Parameter (Bereich,Anfangsadresse) dynamisch vorgibt, ist es denkbar, daß er in den falschen DB oder Speicherbereich schreibt.
Wenn jemand mit Zeigern auf die Funktionen arbeitet, kann er Schreiben und Lesen tauschen...
Da ich auch LGPL als Lizenz angebe, kann jemand die Bibliothek benutzen, um Programme zu schreiben, deren Code er NICHT öffentlich machen muß. Auch wird ein Richter kein Programm beurteilen können.
Also wie könnte ich ich nachweisen, daß es aus dem falschen oder gefährlichen Gebrauch der Bibliothek resultiert? 
Habe bei einem anderem open source Programm mal den Hinweis gefunden: "Dieses Programm erfüllte meine Anforderungen um 05:23 pm am 6.7.1998 in meiner Wohnung in New York City."

Libnodave, in etwa auf dem Stand der Version 0.3, arbeitet seit 1,5 Jahren in einer wichtigen Anlage meines Arbeitgebers klaglos,  7 Tage x 24Stunden.



			
				rgeber schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> 
> 
> > c) Ich kein großes Interesse habe, Windows zu fördern.
> ...


Na ja, ich hatte schon einige Anfragen bezüglich Windows.
Ich habe immer gesagt: Portiert es doch, es ist einfacher als ihr denkt. Ich werde das wohl mal selbst tun...oder zuerst auf AVR-Mikrocontroller?...Nur, damit alle sehen, daß die Portierung kein Satz ist.


----------

